# Calgary guys - Anything to say about GuitarWorks?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I was cruising Reverb the other day and I noticed a bunch of stuff for sale at a place called "Guitar Works" with 4 branches in Calgary. I had never heard of them before. Looks like they keep a lot of nice things. Anybody deal with them before? Good place/good people?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I was cruising Reverb the other day and I noticed a bunch of stuff for sale at a place called "Guitar Works" with 4 branches in Calgary. I had never heard of them before. Looks like they keep a lot of nice things. Anybody deal with them before? Good place/good people?


I've only bought little stuff but have been stopping by for years to check on gear. They've been around a long time, at least in my short term memory. Seems like a nice place, the mall location has been convenient for dropping in on while passing through and visiting Bass Pro Shop at the same time.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

I’ve bought smaller things from them. They’ve been around for a while and have always been really pleasant to me when I’m browsing. Only reason I haven’t bought larger items from them is typically I will buy used from L&M.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I've bought quite a few guitars there. My 1973 P Bass was hanging on consignment at the Cross Iron Mills store. It's like L&M in that there aren't deals to be had via haggling, the staff typically aren't management or empowered. Not much used stuff, an occasional piece. Legit nice stores with good stock though. The one on MacLeod Trail not far south of Glenmore is my usual stop, can't think offhand but they carry a couple of lesser known but good brands, besides lots of Gibson & Fender.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

What Keto said.

I have nothing bad to say about them, staff is helpful. I tried out a few Chapman models at the Balzac location; decent acoustic section there too.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

I lived in Calgary for 10 years (2004 - 2013), and went to the MacLeod Trail location and the 16th Ave NW location quite a few times. Only bought books and strings and the odd pedal.
They're a good outfit, pretty much the same as L&M. I wouldn't hesitate to buy anything there, if you can find something at a good price...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. The reason I'm wondering is because they seem to keep a fair number of 12 strings in stock.......which is something I can never find in Edmonton.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've bought a pickup from them & they did knock down the price--almost bought a guitar from them, but found a better deal on one I liked better elsewhere (not L&M)
Sometimes I find they are slightly higher for stuff I want--although I have seen some good deals.

But I remember trying out a full hollow arch top & the guy plugs me into a Marshall stack


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zontar said:


> But I remember trying out a full *allow* arch top & the guy plugs me into a Marshall stack


I didn't think that was allowed (Sorry...I couldn't resist)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

greco said:


> I didn't think that was allowed (Sorry...I couldn't resist)


I hate autocorrect sometimes
But on the other hand--it's time for--Fun with Typos!


----------



## Jayg28 (Oct 12, 2017)

As a Torontonian who visits Calgary once a year, I've been to the 16th Avenue location a few times. This is their boutique store, so if you want to buy a Martin, Collings/Waterloo, Gibson, Fender Custom Shop, etc., this is the location to check out. The staff is friendly. It's worth the visit.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I never heard of them.
I'm headed to BC in a couple weeks.
I'll have to stop in and check them out on my way home.
Prolly do the Cross Iron Mills one since it's right off the highway and minimal city traffic.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BMW-KTM said:


> Prolly do the Cross Iron Mills one since it's right off the highway and minimal city traffic.


good luck, that mall and the traffic to get to it is chaos on the weekends, hopefully you time it right


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

It will be mid-day, mid-week.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

They are close by my home, so 90% of my string purchases are there. Ditto picks. Little things like that. They seem fine. I think it's the diversity of the offerings, in terms of new guitars for sale, that would be the determining factor, and I can't remember if all locations have basically the same stock.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

So yesterday afternoon, on my way back from BC, I stopped in at the Cross Iron Mills location.
I got there about 2:30 and traffic was quite manageable.
I'll cut right to the chase; I left feeling unimpressed.
The interior design and layout of the store were its best features.
It's a very attractive facility although the demo rooms were a bit tight.
There was a small handful of fairly nice pieces in there but mostly your run-of-the-mill stuff.
Simon & Patrick, Art & Lutherie, the other Godin brands, a few low-mid Taks and Yammies.
I saw no Larrivees, Breedloves or the like.
There were a few Taylors, one of which was quite nice, a Auditorium shaped cutaway electric with an arm relief bevel.
I may have pulled it down to play it if I didn't own a pair of Taylors already.
A couple of mid-range Martins.
A couple of Gibsons including a fairly nice Jumbo.
There a few nice pieces but mostly pretty much the kind of stuff you can easily find at other stores.
The store did not distinguish itself from the others in my opinion.

The electric section was also pretty bland.
Some average Les Pauls, a few entry level Gretsches, an Elite Strat and a Select Bass but the vast majority was the budget-priced stuff you can find anywhere.
The only interesting thing I found on the electric side of the store were two Friedman amps, a 20 and a 50 but everything else was ordinary.
A DRRI, a PRRI, an HRD and some low end Marshalls

The effects section was its weakest section. 
Some lower level multi units, a few budget micro-pedals and an array of BOSS units.
Nothing you can't find used on KiJiJi in less than 30 seconds.

Other than the one Taylor and the two Friedmans I saw nothing in there to pique my interest.
Since I live a couple of hours away I wouldn't go out of my way to get there.
It's not a bad store, it's just not a better store and I found myself asking why it was there if they're not going to do something others haven't already done better and cheaper.
If you want a MIM Fender and you can't find the colour you like and you live close by you might want to check them out and see what they've got in the inventory but if you're like me and you have higher than average expectations you might want to look at Stang in Edmonchuck.
Or even just L&M.

I realise I'm not the average consumer.
I want something different.
I'd give it a 7 out of 10 on the music store scale.
Were it not for the Taylor and Friedmans it would be a 5.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Barry Davies (Oct 18, 2017)

Each one of their stores are a bit different. I completely agree with the description of the Cross Iron Mills location above. If you're looking for more high end guitars, I would really recommend checking out their 16th Ave. NW location called "Guitarworks Premium". As Jayg28 pointed out, they've got some really nice high end models from Martin, Gibson, Collings, Waterloo and Boucher. I played a custom Collings Brazilian rosewood 000-12 fret guitar in there a few weeks ago that someone had traded in that sounded absolutely amazing. A little out of my league though!


----------

